# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  New Forum

## brad jones

New Forum. Use it or lose it  :Wink:   :Smilie: 

Brad!

----------


## DeanMc

Sniff..... Sniff, Its Beautiful!

----------


## chris128

Thank you  :Big Grin:  Now we just need to make sure people actually know its here!  :Smilie:

----------


## DeanMc

Already working on it! maybe a sticky in both forms (VB/C#) would help!

----------


## Atheist

Nice  :Smilie:  Thanks for this neat addition Brad!

----------


## DeanMc

Chris, what if you copy the part in my sig? at least we can make people aware of the new board when we post!

----------


## chris128

Alright done  :Smilie:  I'm not keen on asking people to send PMs straight to me for requests though so its not quite the same as yours  :Big Grin:

----------


## techgnome

> Sniff..... Sniff, Its Beautiful!


It's got that "New Forum" smell doesn't it? Kinda like new leather....

-tg

----------


## DeanMc

I've removed that part now since we have a dedicated forum which will move at the correct pace for WPF

----------


## DeanMc

> It's got that "New Forum" smell doesn't it? Kinda like new leather....
> 
> -tg


ha ha yeah it does!

----------


## chris128

haha great, we got a leathery smelling forum :P

----------


## DeanMc

Lol but really thanks a million to the mods who organised this!

----------


## techgnome

> haha great, we got a leathery smelling forum :P


Would you rather a week old fish smell?




> Lol but really thanks a million to the mods who organised this!


Agreed, thanks to those involved.

-tg

----------


## chris128

> Would you rather a week old fish smell?


Perhaps...

----------


## si_the_geek

As per requests, I've stickied the threads "_WPF'isms..._" and "_If this is your first time posting..._" (and removed a couple of posts discussing the stickiness!).

Note that too many sticky threads is a bad thing (and we will limit them!), so if you have more information that you think should be made prominent, you should try to add it to the existing sticky threads (which may then need a change of thread title, etc).

----------


## chris128

Yeah certainly agree with that  :Smilie:  Thanks!

----------


## DeanMc

Excellent! thanks a million SI!

----------

